# Remote CPC



## cmcguire@acmdocs.com (May 20, 2016)

Looking for remote CPC or CPB position. I have over 25 years experience  in coding, and management. Looking for remote position part time or full time, temp. or perm.


----------



## kbrad4rd@gmail.com (May 25, 2016)

*Concerning...*

This concerns me that someone with 25 years experience can't find a remote job. I'm a newly credentialed COC-A and can't find a job. My hopes are burning fast.


----------



## avon4117 (May 25, 2016)

I promise you guys...and long as you keep networking and stay consistent. You will find a job. This is one of the best industries to be in. Many blessings on your search


----------

